

The Echo Nest partners with EMI - thomasswift
http://blog.echonest.com/post/12273017511/open-emi

======
cpr
Interesting: EMI ends up being the publisher if you use their licensed music.

See <http://developer.echonest.com/sandbox/emi/emi_classics.html>, end of
section "Approval Process for Application Development".

------
untog
This is fantastic, but as someone who's playing around with making a music
app, I'm still not really able to use it.

The unfortunate fact is if you don't have all the labels on board you're just
going to irritate users- they have no idea who is on what label, and why
should they?

That said, this is huge step forwards. Hopefully other labels will see the
benefits and follow suit- it could make Echo Nest a huge player.

------
brianwhitman
more on the sandboxes: <http://blog.echonest.com/post/12273084434/emi-
announcement>

developer getting started guide:
<http://developer.echonest.com/sandbox/emi/guide.html>

------
tudorw
'Lion's share', how appropriate for a hunter turned gamekeeper... does it have
a legal definition ?

~~~
heroprotagonist
40%, according to:

<http://developer.echonest.com/sandbox/emi/faq.html>

How much will a Developer be paid?

A developer will be paid the lion's share of 40% of net revenues derived from
the sale of the application. Net revenues means after any application store
fees, direct technical costs (e.g. streaming and hosting) and sales tax
deductions.

~~~
tudorw
I don't think you will receive 40%, the way it is worded; "the lion's share of
40% of net revenues" and "Net revenues means after any application store fees,
direct technical costs (e.g. streaming and hosting) and sales tax
deductions.".

So you will receive an unspecified (but assumed larger) proportion of the 40%
but not 40% .

~~~
moe
Slight correction: You will receive an unspecified (but assumed larger)
proportion of 40% of an unspecified total amount after unspecified deductions.

But hey, it will be the lion's share!

------
jamesgagan
I imagine this is at least part of the reason why echonest got rid of the
"found audio" feeds in their API -
[http://blog.echonest.com/post/9371410835/deprecating-
artist-...](http://blog.echonest.com/post/9371410835/deprecating-artist-audio-
methods)

For now I will stick with Soundcloud - the future going forward is to support
artists who put their music out there without holding a gun to anyone's head.

------
andrewcooke
how does this fit with the current change of ownership of emi? the company is
in the process of being bought and, likely, split up. i guess this deal was
done before all that - any idea how it will affect things? (my sympathies with
the people behind this - must be frustrating to get a coup like this just as
the company goes through such changes).

[http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2011/oct/28/emi-sold-
russ...](http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2011/oct/28/emi-sold-russian-
billionaire)

~~~
ethank
These deals are most often non-transferrable in the case of acquisition.

------
zts
The linked post refers to a "clear, pre-established revenue split with EMI" -
but I can't find any details.

Is this information public?

~~~
brianwhitman
<http://developer.echonest.com/sandbox/emi/faq.html>

